# chosera users, whats your progression?



## labor of love (Nov 20, 2013)

i have a chosera 400 that i love, and i wouldnt mind picking up another stone from chosera, which other stones do they make that you guys really like? im not looking for something to follow the 400 per se, just curious about chosera progressions and users favorite chosera stones.


----------



## TB_London (Nov 20, 2013)

400 1k then 5k or 2/3k depending on the knife.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 20, 2013)

I use a 400 or 600 if I need to but usually start with 1k. Then go to 3 or 5k depending on what I'm going for.


----------



## zoze (Nov 20, 2013)

400/1k/3k/5k/ss10k 
choosing between them depending on the SPA needed.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 20, 2013)

I have the 400, 800, 2k and 5k. Please note the Chosera grits do not correspond exactly to the JIS table, they are a little finer in reality.
The 800 is the most versatile stone I know. I may use it for thinning basic carbon, and as a one and only with soft stainless. As for the jump from 800 to 5k: I get much better results with the 2k in between. After the 2k just a very little work is left, if any.


----------



## berko (Nov 20, 2013)

1k gets and deserves the most love imo


----------



## dmccurtis (Nov 20, 2013)

400, 1000, 3000. The 3000 is the one I wouldn't want to live without. Great feel, great feedback, good refinement with nice bite. For double bevels, if you want an aggressive edge, it's a great finisher. If you want a more polished edge, it's a great pre-finisher. For stainless in particular, it's a perfect endpoint.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 20, 2013)

I have the 1k, 3k, 5k Chosera stones. All are great, the 3k is one of my favorite stones, I will often finish there for double bevels. Progression really depends on what I want to achieve, I will go through the entire line up, removing all previous scratches, to set up a new single-bevel knife, followed by my Red Aoto and Takashima Awasedo, which leaves a nice kasumi; for a quick resharpening of a gyuto I may use only the 3k.


----------



## chobint (Nov 20, 2013)

berko said:


> 1k gets and deserves the most love imo



ditto

Sounds like a 1k and 3k would round out your set nicely. For me, the 1k and 10k are best in series, closely followed by the 3k. The 400 and 5k seem just okay to me.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2013)

I used Choseras for a long time and played with many combos and came to like...

Double bevels - 400x, 1k, 3k

Single bevels - 400x, 1k, 5k, 10k (you need other stones to make the bevel look pretty though, these are just shiners)


The 3k seems to be the highest point I could go before losing bite and this worked out nice because the 3k adds some crispy edge biteability.

I found that the 10k didn't do much of anything if you didn't use the 5k beforehand.


One important tip - when purchasing Choseras - don't buy baseless unless you have a way to mount them to a base or you prefer cracked broken stones. The 5k & 10k are the worst of the bunch but I've heard of at least one of every stone except 800x breaking. You've been warned!


Here's the part numbers for the original Chosera line that came with stands...

[h=3]CHOSERA[/h]
Model No.SizeGrit No.NoteSS-400210x70x25#400With StandSS-600210x70x25#600With StandSS-800210x70x25#800With StandSS-1000210x70x25#1000With StandSS-2000210x70x25#2000With StandSS-3000210x70x25#3000With StandSS-5000210x70x25#5000With Stand210x70x30#10000With Stand


----------



## labor of love (Nov 20, 2013)

chobint said:


> ditto
> 
> Sounds like a 1k and 3k would round out your set nicely. For me, the 1k and 10k are best in series, closely followed by the 3k. The 400 and 5k seem just okay to me.


the 400 isnt the fastest cutter, and isnt really good for thinning,but the feedback and overall ease of use is why i like it. smoothest stone ive ever used under 600 grit. and its not thirsty at all.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 20, 2013)

so who do you guys like buying chosera from? theres the obvious, and i avoid him. i dont think any vendors here carry chosera currently,but i could be wrong. whos worth supporting or is the cheapest? lol


----------



## berko (Nov 21, 2013)

in germany, this shop is the cheapest.
in europe, i guess its this shop
worldwide, try rakuten


----------



## Benuser (Nov 21, 2013)

With Edenwebshops it may be useful to compare £ and  prices, as they never reflect actual change rates.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 21, 2013)

labor of love said:


> so who do you guys like buying chosera from? theres the obvious, and i avoid him. i dont think any vendors here carry chosera currently,but i could be wrong. whos worth supporting or is the cheapest? lol


paulsfinest.com carry some
And there are bunch seller on ebay that do so too


----------



## panda (Mar 5, 2015)

anybody use the 600? was thinking 600/3k combo


----------



## MowgFace (Mar 5, 2015)

www.toolsfromjapan.com has very good prices.

Shipping can start to add up though...

Mowgs


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Mar 5, 2015)

Just curious for the guys that ended with 3k (like dave martell) for double bevels, did you strop on anything after or was the 3k chosera the last thing you did? (minus any sort of light deburring strokes on a hard felt or through a bit of cork)


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 5, 2015)

The 3k Chosera is a great stopping point for double bevel knives but I still strop regardless, almost always do, just to rid the edge of burrs if nothing else.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Mar 5, 2015)

Strop on plain leather or something loaded with a diamond paste or spray?


----------



## panda (Mar 5, 2015)

i strop on felt (from dave) for burr removal, no compounds.

anyways, anyone have/tried the 600 and can comment on it?


----------

